# Mogadore



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congress lake rd. 5in of clear. I'm going back out in an hour


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless the ice grew 2-3 inches last night. It's not all that thick.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

My buddy was out there yesterday and said 2" and was just out an hour ago and said 5" clear ice. Said he met someone to go back out with. Might have been you Rez87. I'm hoping to meet him later.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Your friend have a small dog?


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm here now 4-5" clear every spot. Haven't marked anything yet.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

On the board!!


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in the blue shapelle if any of you guys are out here


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in the red flip.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Was it really 5"?


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Met fishingful at the ramp and walked out to check ice conditions and post is legit. 4 to 5 inches everywhere Fish didn't cooperate but was nice to get on the ice again. Goog luck, go get um


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice meeting you. Ice is singing now!


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll be out tomorrow


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> Your friend have a small dog?


Nope...just a sled. He left and we met at OSP. He had not marked a fish the entire time. We may try again tomorrow. Just good to get a line wet. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I ended up with 8. Typical mogadore bite was 5 to 530


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anybody been out on the congress Rd today? My first time out tomorrow and just want to make sure the ice is still ok.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone else gonna be out tomorrow evening? Not real familiar with mogadore I'll be there around 5 pm


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure the ice is better today. It was singing when I left last night. It was 7 deg out here this morning and 10 now. That's the temp that's showing on my thermometer at least.


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok thanks. I'm excited to get out tomorrow I'll be there from noon to night. Hopefully get a couple keepers.


----------

